

GitHub.com momentarily blacklisted in Russia - gtrubetskoy

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;eais.rkn.gov.ru&#x2F;en&#x2F;#form (requires captcha)<p>The requested address is blacklisted<p>Blacklisting Authorization Date 24.03.2014	Blacklisting Authorization Number 4138	Blacklisting Decision Maker Роспотребнадзор	Blacklisting Date 02.10.2014
Resource: github.com
======
dolphin278
It was removed from blacklist few minutes ago.

~~~
ioquatix
What's the chance the blacklist administration code is hosted on github?

------
osipov
Don't panic. It turns out that someone committed a text file with instructions
on how to commit suicide and then reported him/herself to the Russian
oversight agency. Typical bureaucratic stupidity. This will be unblocked
shortly.

~~~
BuildTheRobots
Don't suppose you have a mirror of what was posted? I'm kinda intrigued...

~~~
taternuts
[https://github.com/muromec/blog/blob/d0a4b73064b0d2306a6184b...](https://github.com/muromec/blog/blob/d0a4b73064b0d2306a6184b75c9bbfeb3daa2a00/repost/suicide.rst)

~~~
ClashTheBunny
Not
[https://github.com/l29ah/objidlib/commit/e9c31e97c0ca7863516...](https://github.com/l29ah/objidlib/commit/e9c31e97c0ca7863516fa6e21c9f6441453d9149)
?

~~~
abroz
Either way it's satire.

------
Someone1234
Lame that they blocked it, nice that they readily admit blocking it. Wish the
UK would do this with their great firewall, they have mistakenly blocked
things too may times.

~~~
DanBC
Do you have any examples of things mistakenly blocked?

~~~
Someone1234
Wikipedia, Reddit, Imgur, et al.

They often are only blocked for hours at a time but it is still heavily
disruptive.

~~~
DanBC
Was the whole domain blocked or the individual resource?

They all seem like examples of things that English law would block - mostly
images of child sexual abuse or images of human-animal sex.

If someone is blocking all of WP and not the individual problem page then yes,
that is stupid and annoying and I agree with you.

------
sarciszewski
On a scale of 1-10, this registers a solid 7 on my personal rustle-meter.
Especially since I have friends in Russia who do open source work on Github :(

~~~
lambda
Yeah, this is the problem with people centralizing on GitHub.

But anyhow, just set up a mirror at BitBucket or Gitorious, and have them push
to one of those for pull requests.

~~~
__xtrimsky
Small question, git noob here. The comments that we see on github (outside of
the commit messages), are these comments stored on github, or is it something
git related.

Logically I would think the comments are just an extra layer added by github,
but theoritically git could have comments also decentralized and stored, this
is why I'm asking.

~~~
ClashTheBunny
Unless you [backed up]([https://github.com/joeyh/github-
backup](https://github.com/joeyh/github-backup))!

~~~
ihateloggingin
Do see the "limitations" section:

github-backup is repository-focused. It does not try to back up other
information from GitHub. In particular, social network stuff, like users who
are following you, is not backed up.

github-backup does not log into GitHub, so it cannot backup private
repositories.

Notes added to commits and lines of code don't get backed up yet. There is
only recently API support for this.

The labels that can be added to issues and milestones are not backed up.
Neither are the hooks. They could be, but don't seem important enough for the
extra work involved. Yell if you need them.

~~~
ClashTheBunny
So, it backs up most of everything, just a couple of the deeply commented
stuff doesn't work. All issues for example get backed up. It feels more like
it back "most" things up and leaves out only a couple of things.

------
pkrs
Seems that it was banned because of this commit about suicide
[https://github.com/amdf/objidlib/commit/e9c31e97c0ca7863516f...](https://github.com/amdf/objidlib/commit/e9c31e97c0ca7863516fa6e21c9f6441453d9149)

Based on the previous experience if github reacts in any way this will
probably get resolved sometime in the future.

~~~
danabramov
The suicide methods listed in this commit include "stick pencils in your nose
and hit the table". Clearly we as citizens shouldn't know that.

[http://i.imgur.com/OLDgdiX.png](http://i.imgur.com/OLDgdiX.png)

~~~
undefined0
Here is an archived copy (full list):
[https://archive.today/tLCKI](https://archive.today/tLCKI)

------
Gonzih
Hm, so there is basically easy way to use filters to block any website (at
least temporary) for the Russian segment of the Internet? I don't see how it
might go wrong.

------
ClashTheBunny
Here's an interesting problem. The person who committed the text file about
suicide has a .ua domain in their GitHub Profile; would this be a specific way
to troll Russia if you're Ukrainian? Just start finding important sites and
post stuff on there that are legal everywhere but Russia? Not that March 23 is
that good of turnaround for Russia to get it blocked when they can unblock it
in a couple of hours.

------
ancarda
Nicer formatting:

    
    
        The requested address is blacklisted
    
        Blacklisting Authorization Date    Blacklisting Authorization Number    Blacklisting Decision Maker    Blacklisting Date
        24.03.2014                         4138                                 Роспотребнадзор                   02.10.2014
    

Is there anything we can do about this?

~~~
__xtrimsky
Google Translate says the Decision Maker is CPS (Child Protective Services).
So it's most likely just a mistake.

~~~
depth_breadth
Роспотребнадзор actually translates to Consumer Protection Services.

~~~
__xtrimsky
ok thank you. I actually mostly know russian, but that word made no sense to
me.

~~~
depth_breadth
I know Bulgarian, which is similar. Роспотрепнадзор derives from Russia
(Россия) Consumer (Потребител) Supervision (Надзор).

------
dleskov
Just want to make one thing clear: in this particular case the request was to
block a specific URI. It is the (smaller) ISPs that do not have a technology
to block an URI and the (bigger) ISPs that do not bother to employ that tech
who block entire sites by IP addresses.

~~~
splix
1\. was blocked by large countrywide ISPs, like Beeline and Domru 2\. Github
uses SSL, and there is no way to block specific URI under [https://](https://)

------
cabirum
official blacklist xml if anyone's interested:
[https://paste.ee/r/1IYgN](https://paste.ee/r/1IYgN)

------
drinchev
I'm not sure, so I ask. Who is blocking those IP Address and from who are they
blocked?

------
dkns
What does this mean exactly? You can no longer access github.com from within
Russian territory?

~~~
gtrubetskoy
I think it means that ISPs are obligated to abide by this ruling and probably
have some reasonable amount of time to adjust their filters. It may be
accessible now, but won't be in a day or two.

------
pavel_lishin
I don't understand why or how the роспотребнадзор is responsible for this.

------
pietro
I just tried and got "The requested IP address is not blacklisted".

